# Bajar voltaje de 5v a 3,7v



## parabolo

Pues eso, buenas tardes a todos, es la primera vez que escribo aunque os sigo a menudo, pero nunca habia tenido una duda que no aclarase leyendo, pero esta no la encuentro.

Como puedo bajar el voltaje de 5 a 3,7.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123

para que necesitas bajar la tension?


----------



## parabolo

Gracias, la verdad es que no se los amperios que pasaran por el circuito, veamos empiezo desde el principio, me estoy haciendo con una bateria lipo de 7,4v y 5000 mHa, una cargador autonoma para mi PDA, GPS y de paso para los moviles, la cosa esta en que a la bateria le pongo un PCM por seguridad de la lipo que no da mas de 2A, pero claro tengo una salida estabilizada de 5 v (con un 7805) y de 6 v (con un 7806), pero me he dado cuenta que mi movil carga a 3,7 y ahora no se como coño bajarle el voltaje, por eso mi pregunta.

Espero que aclarase del todo el por que y me pillare una resistencia de 2.5 Ohms, (que de tiempo que no ultilizaba estos terminos).

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## electritico

Zener en paralelo te da 3.6V pero sabes que siempre hay unvoltage demas a favor o en contra.


----------



## tiopepe123

mejor utiliza un lm317.
Se trata de un integrado que te permite ajustar la tension con 2 resistencias, no es la septima maravilla en cuanto a rendimiento energetico pero para tu caso te servira.

Fuente variable dual de 1.2V a 30V, 1 Amperio (LM317 y LM337)

Otra solucion es comprar alguno de esos para coche.


----------



## parabolo

Gracias a todos por las respuestas, la verdad es que sois rapidos y me siento alagado.

*totung*, gracias lo hare, no tengo ganas de salir volando je je je je, es broma.

Gracias *eletritico*, pero lo del unvoltage demas no lo entiendo, quieres decir que no me daran lo s3,7, sino que puede dar 4,7 o 2,7?.

*Tiopepe123* lo probare tambien, la cuestion es probar igual le prendo fuego  a todo pero asi aprendeere a no meterme donde no debiera, je je je je. En cuanto a lo que me dices que compre uno de coche, es que lo quiero para cuando voy a la montaña y no tengo posibilidad de recarga via linea electrica o bateria de coche.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## fcaballerog

Hola a todos, estoy haciendo lo que explican por aqui y me pierdo.

Necesito Bajar el voltaje de una fuente de 5 Voltios continua a 3V continua, me han dicho que con un diodo zener en paralelo y una resistencia en serie lo puedo hacer, pero no se calcularlo y me pierdo con esto, hay alguien que me pueda ayudar, para mi es importante.

Gracias.

Francisco Caballero.


----------



## mabauti

depende mucho de la corriente de la carga y de la potencia del zener

información : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo_Zener


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parábolo , podés usar dos díodos en serie para bajar de 5 a 3,7 

Fcaballerog , vos tendrías que usar tres díodos en serie para bajar de 5 a 3.

Y no tendrían que hacer ningún cálculo, solo díodos que soporten la tensión y corriente. Cada díodos polarizado en directa tiene una caida de tensión de 0,6 V.

1N4007 para 1 ampere.

1N5408 para 3 amperes. (ambos son para 1000V , asi que sobra)

Suerte !


----------



## Cacho

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Parábolo , podés usar dos díodos en serie para bajar de 5 a 3,7
> 
> Fcaballerog , vos tendrías que usar tres díodos en serie para bajar de 5 a 3.



Por simplicidad, robustez y bajo costo me sumo a lo que sugiere 2m.

Fcaballerog, sólo si lo que te propone 2m no funciona buscá algo más complicado.

Saludos


----------



## fcaballerog

La idea es dar corriente directa al Mando de una Nitendo WII, la tension de entrada es de 5 voltio pero el mando solo soporta dos pila pequeñas en serie de 1.5v.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , seguro ahí te va del 1N4001 al 1N4007 o por ahí el 1N4148 que es para 0,15A.

En general en éstos casos utilizo díodos para bajar tensión ya que tienen esa caida en directa de 0,6V (mas o menos independiente del consumo, hay algunos milivolts de variación, sumada a la térmica pero a vos no te van a molestar)

Incluso si el mando tuviera consumo variable, ya no te iría la resistencia, pero si te va los díodos. Te ahorrás el cálculo, son de costo despreciable, van a disipar la misma potencia que una resistencia. Y te evitás que por un estúpido error de cálculo quemes algo. Si en vez de 3V te da 3,2 es lo mismo ya que las pilas alcalinas nuevas tienen algo de 1,55V

Les adjunto el planito para PARABOLO y para FCABALLEROG

Suerte !


----------



## zorrux

Si para un principiante como  yo viene perfecto.

Una pregunta  tonta .¿Debo poner  esos diodos  en la rama positiva y  tambien   en la rama negativa.?


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

zorrux dijo:


> Si para un principiante como  yo viene perfecto.
> 
> Una pregunta  tonta .¿Debo poner  esos diodos  en la rama positiva y  tambien   en la rama negativa.?



van solo en la positiva


----------



## zorrux

Gracias por la respuesta.
Entonces ,dime asi como he planteado este esquema estaria bien?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Pon un condensador despué de los diodos.



Ver el archivo adjunto 57360


Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## zorrux

Ok, ¿que tipo de condensador  , de que valor?

Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

De 100uF o mayor, cuyo voltaje de trabajo es igual al voltaje de los condesadores de filtro.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## vito guerrero

dosmetros muy buena respuesta, yo hice exactamente lo que sugieres pero hubo problemas creo que se me quemo el motor, mira voy a explicar lo que hice.

tengo una bomba de agua que trabaja con 3v dc, para evitar seguir comprando pilas lo que hice fue adaptarle un regulador de celular (cargador) de 5v dc, por lo que tube que bajar el voltaje de 5v a 3v, esto lo hice con dos diodos conectados en serie a la alimentacion, polarizados directamente, tambien conecte un led directo al cargador sin tomar encuenta los diodos.durante aproximadamente 3 semana funciono todo bien pero despues ya no funciono (quemo el motor) cual crees que halla sido el problema.

crees que fue que nadamas utilice dos diodos y el voltaje utilizado fue de 3.7v y no de 3v como deveria de ser


----------



## Scooter

Seguramente por eso y por la resistencia interna de las pilas; en realidad seguramente las pilas darían menos de 3V con el motor en marcha.


----------



## latora75

Buen dia debo reducir 6v a 3.7v para alimentar un pequeño equipo de audio que utiliza una bateria de celular de 3.7v 1020 mAh. La idea es reemplazar dicha bateria por una de gel de 6 v de 5 A/h ya que con la bateria de 3.7v no supera las 2 horas de duracion. Vi en el foro la siguiente explicacion de DOSMETROS que dejo en el siguiente link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/bajar-voltaje-5v-3-7v-8852/

y quisiera saber que modificacion deberia hacer ya que en lugar de 5 yo tengo 6 v.

Desde ya muy agradecido


----------



## Juan Ruiz

Mirate el pots nº 12,si con tres diodos teniendo 5V te da 3V con 6V te dara ma o menos 3.7V tampoco tiene que ser exactos no va  pasar nada.


De todas formas si mides cualquier cargador de movil en vacio te da varios voltios mas de 3.7 al meter la carga es cuando baja.

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest

latora75 dijo:


> Buen dia debo reducir 6v a 3.7v para alimentar un pequeño equipo de audio que utiliza una bateria de celular de 3.7v 1020 mAh. La idea es reemplazar dicha bateria por una de gel de 6 v de 5 A/h ya que con la bateria de 3.7v no supera las 2 horas de duracion. Vi en el foro la siguiente explicacion de DOSMETROS que dejo en el siguiente link
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/bajar-voltaje-5v-3-7v-8852/
> 
> y quisiera saber que modificacion deberia hacer ya que en lugar de 5 yo tengo 6 v.
> 
> Desde ya muy agradecido


Les comento que si quieren pueden usar un transistor con un zener haciendo un regulador,pero como el zener tiene un voltaje fijo,hay circuitos que suplantan al zener en cuestión y ademas poseen un potenciómetro que lo hace variable,por lo cual si atacamos la base de un transistor podemos conseguir la tensión necesaria para accionar lo que necesitas


----------



## aleherrera

Consulta, cual seria la ventaja de usar diodos en vez de usar una resistencia? gracias

quiero bajar de 6 a 3.7 v para un láser de 50mA


----------



## cristian_elect

aleherrera dijo:


> Consulta, cual seria la ventaja de usar diodos en vez de usar una resistencia? gracias
> 
> quiero bajar de 6 a 3.7 v para un láser de 50mA


Una fuente de corriente es mejor para tu laser.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Respondiendo a la duda de cuál es la ventaja de usar diodos o resistencias, la caída de voltaje en una resistencia es totalmente dependiente de la corriente que circula a través de ella mientras que en un diodo la caída de tensión es prácticamente independiente de la corriente que circule.


----------



## aleherrera

cristian_elect dijo:


> Una fuente de corriente es mejor para tu laser.



Gracias, pero la alimentacion son dos pilas lithium cr123 de 3v c/u, es una mira láser que le estoy cambiando el modulo láser



Daniel Meza dijo:


> Respondiendo a la duda de cuál es la ventaja de usar diodos o resistencias, la caída de voltaje en una resistencia es totalmente dependiente de la corriente que circula a través de ella mientras que en un diodo la caída de tensión es prácticamente independiente de la corriente que circule.



Perdón, no entendi nada, hasta busque corriente en wikipedia, pero no entiendo cual es la ventaja, de igual manera ya probe con resistencias y no puedo bajarle ni 1 volt desconozco porque, y con los diodos pude bajar a 3.7, pero parece quitarle mucha potencia? o amperaje?


----------



## sergiot

La explicación anterior sale de la formula de la ley de ohm, si no sabes usar la fomula no vas a poder calcular cual es el valor de la resistencia para bajar esa tensión, pero suponiendo que lograras calcular ese valor, cuando la corriente varie ese calculo no sirve mas, es por eso que se usan diodos que se sabe que su caída es siempre 0,6 o 0,7 volt.


----------



## tinchusbest

aleherrera dijo:


> Gracias, pero la alimentacion son dos pilas lithium cr123 de 3v c/u, es una mira láser que le estoy cambiando el modulo láser
> 
> 
> 
> Perdón, no entendi nada, hasta busque corriente en wikipedia, pero no entiendo cual es la ventaja, de igual manera ya probe con resistencias y no puedo bajarle ni 1 volt desconozco porque, y con los diodos pude bajar a 3.7, pero parece quitarle mucha potencia? o amperaje?


1º Cuando usas las resistencias para bajar la tension tenes que saber que si usas una sola resistencia tendras entre las puntas de esa resistencia la tension completa,en este caso 6V.Si usas varias resistencias la sumatoria de las caidas de tension en cada una de ellas te da la tension completa,o sea 6V.Para medir con resistencia tenes que colocar en aparato a utilizar,y si calculaste bien la resistencia,tendras entre positivo y negativo del aparato a alimentar la tension con la que calculaste la resistencia,ya que el aparato mismo funciona como otra resistencia,y como te dije antes la suma de las caidas de tension en cada resitencia te da la tension completa,en este caso 6V.
RESISTENCIAS

Ahora bien decis que los diodos parecen quitarle potencia.Los diodos son encargados de rectificar la corriente alterna y hacerla corriente continua,o sea si tienes dos polos,uno negativo y otro positivo,la corriente alterna "alterna" varias veces por segundo de un estado positivo a negativo,pero la corriente continua o directa,como su nombre lo dice,mantiene siempre el estado positivo o negativo sin variar.Aparte cuando pones un diodo en una corriente alterna si conseguis que pase a continua.Para mas informacion busca en la red.Ademas como el diodo rectifica tambien se comporta como una resistencia porque resiste el paso de uno de los estados de la corriente,sea positiva o negativa segun como coloques el diodoprovocando eso una perdida o caida de tension dentro del mismo,que se calcula a grosso modo, de 0,7V mas o menos.
Con respecto a la corriente que circula por los mismos,tenes que tener en cuenta que los diodos tienen un manejo de corriente que depende de estándares mundiales,y que tambien depende del material que usen y de la frecuencia con la que trabajan.


----------



## Scooter

Olvida las resistencias para bajar tensión sólo sirven para señales o receptores de consumo constante y conocido.
Usa un regulador de tensión que se hicieron para eso.


----------



## sossin

buenas . tengo una tablet que cuando le conecto la bateria y el cargador , esta se calienta mucho y no enciende
sin embargo si le coloco la bateria nada mas si enciende pero se apaga al ratito cuando consume la totalidad de la bateria
se me ocurrio colocarle el cargador directo como fuente de alimentacion, ( ya probe 3 cargadores igualitos y ninguno me carga la bateria, osea no es el cargador, es la parte del circuito donde se enchufa el cargador lo que creo que anda dañado )

en fin mi cargador es de 5 voltios y 2 amperios , mi pregunta es 

¿ con que puedo vajar su voltaje de 5 a 3.5 ?

he leido que con unas especies de diodos, pero no expecifican el nombre de los mismos, al igual 
que no se si se podra con una resistencia, pero de que tipo o como se llamaria?

bueno gracias espero su respuesta ...


----------



## yosimiro

*IN4007*, te pueden servir.
Está en la primer página.


----------



## sergiot

LLevalo a un técnico para que haga ese trabajo.


----------



## gattowx

hola,

como puedo disminuir el voltaje de un pack de 9.8v a 8.7v?
pasa lo siguiente: si al equipo en cuestión le entran los 9.8v el los interpreta como si aun estuviera conectado a la red de carga, lo cual no es muy bueno pues debemos saber cuando el equipo deja de esta conectado a la red y entra en función la batería.

otro inconveniente es que el equipo tiene un motor por lo cual a corriente es de aprx 1 amperio. mi problema con los diodos de polaridad es que siempre me van a consumir el voltaje lo que me afecta gravemente la duración de la batería, ya intente y disminui el voltaje aunque no son muy precisos, esto me afecto la duración fuertemente pues la batería me duraba mas de 5 horas pero con los diodos solo dura 2.

Que podría hacer?
gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probaste con dos díodos en antiparalelo , en serie con la batería ?

Uno permitirá el uso y el otro la carga


----------



## Scooter

No entiendo nada. ¿Por que dura menos la batería?
¿No habrás puesto un zener a pelo en paralelo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quizás puso un díodo en serie , entonces no carga 

Por eso le sugerí dos en antiparalelo , quizás el que permita la carga debería ser schottky para tener menor caida


----------



## gattowx

hola creo que dura menos por el consumo que generan los diodos y claro que puse el diodo para la carga, también intente con el diodo zener en paralelo pero no consigo el voltaje ideal, pues primero lo difícil que fue encontrar un zener de 8.7 solo consigo de 8.2, probé usando otros en serie para alcanzar el voltaje y luego ubicarlos en paralelo pero no funciono pues el voltaje después de los 8.7 no se mantiene constante si no que sigue disminuyendo dramáticamente, no al parejo con la batería como debería ser.


----------



## jreyes

gattowx dijo:


> hola,
> 
> como puedo disminuir el voltaje de un pack de 9.8v a 8.7v?
> pasa lo siguiente: si al equipo en cuestión le entran los 9.8v el los interpreta como si aun estuviera conectado a la red de carga, lo cual no es muy bueno pues debemos saber cuando el equipo deja de esta conectado a la red y entra en función la batería.
> 
> otro inconveniente es que el equipo tiene un motor por lo cual a corriente es de aprx 1 amperio. mi problema con los diodos de polaridad es que siempre me van a consumir el voltaje lo que me afecta gravemente la duración de la batería, ya intente y disminui el voltaje aunque no son muy precisos, esto me afecto la duración fuertemente pues la batería me duraba mas de 5 horas pero con los diodos solo dura 2.
> 
> Que podría hacer?
> gracias!!!



Por lo que entiendo el pack de baterías es de 9.8V y elequipo que alimenta a ese voltaje determina que está siendo alimentado por la red eléctrica, por lo que precisas bajar el voltaje del pack de baterías. Ahora, al parecer probaste usando diodos en serie y esto causó una merma en el rendimiento de la batería de 5 horas (supongo que sin diodos) a 2 horas con diodos.

Entonces lo que necestarías es un arreglo tal que entregue el voltaje que necesitas, pero que al momento de arrancar el motor este reciba el voltaje total (y original) de la batería.

¿Es así?


Saludos!


----------



## gattowx

exacto, necesito 8.7V (voltaje de la pila original) para que el equipo identifique que esta trabajando con batería y por ende el usuario final también logre identificarlo, intente sacando una de las celdas del pack pero me baja mucho el voltaje.


----------



## palurdo

Usa un modulo buck tipo LM2596 o MP1584 que aguantan hasta 3A


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pregunta ¿ Por que no reponer una batería del tipo de la original ?


----------



## jreyes

Bien, acá dejo una suerte de relevador de carga.

Funciona de acuerdo a la corriente que circula por "Rs". Cuando ésta excede los 2.5mA enciende el transistor Q1 que desencadena el encendido del mosfet M1 lo que conecta la carga directamente a la fuente (BATT). Para mantener encendido Q1 está R3 que aprovecha la caída de voltaje en el cátodo del TL431 generando la corriente de mantenimiento.

Si el voltaje de la batería excede los 9.8V el TL431 regula en 8.6V.









Saludos!


----------



## gattowx

gracias por sus respuestas,

- el modulo tipo buck me parece una buena opción y se consigue en el mercado colombiano pero me genera una duda, si lo calibro para la salida que necesito cuando entran 9.8v que va a pasar cuando la carga de la batería disminuya, es decir que la a la salida del buck también va disminuir en la misma proporción?

- la batería original es de plomo ácido y es muy costosa, ademas tendría que importarla lo que aumenta su valor.

- el revelador de carga también me parece una buena opción pues la función del zener y el mosfet actuarían muy bien para lo que estamos buscando, lo único que me preocupa es lograr a encontrar los materiales originales o reemplazos en el mercado nacional.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Porque no probas con 7 pilas de Niquel-Cadmio . . . = 8,4 V

Inclusive vienen hechas :

http://www.china-telecommunications...b_c_large_battery_pack-pz2584be4-zdc63ac.html

O ponés en serie dos de teléfono inalámbrico que son baratos y los venden por doquier

http://g02.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1U.wV...Rechargeable-font-b-Battery-b-font-font-b.jpg

http://i01.i.aliimg.com/photo/v2/1616907125_1/Rechargeable_ni_cd_aa_700mah_4_8v.jpg

Creo que vas a tener SERIOS problemas de carga de baterías , explosiones y demases 

Agrego : Podrias comprar una batería de plomo gel 12 V 7 A-h  y hacerle una salida a 8 V :
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1002312/ _ 
Ver el archivo adjunto 125625

Y te evitás todos los problema que estás teniendo *y los que vas a tener* , la carga de baterías de Litio es MUY ESPECIALIZADA y no es compatible con Plomo


----------



## gattowx

Estoy usando 7 pilas de NiMH de 1.2v, teóricamente me deberían dar los 8.4 pero realmente con toda la carga entregan aproximadamente 1.4 voltios por celda es decir que en total llegan a 9.8 voltios, ya intente quitando una de las celdas pero esto funciono pues se bajo mucho el voltaje. las pilas responden bien a la carga y descarga desde el equipo , el inconveniente es que debo entregar solo 8.7 y no 9.8 para que el equipo me enseñe en el LCD la información del estado de la batería


----------



## jreyes

Los componentes que aparecen en el diagrama del relevador son sumamente comunes, deberías encontrarlos en cualquier casa electrónica.


Saludos.


----------



## DraxX

Hola, pues eso, necesito bajar 5v a 3.8v para alimentar una camara de accion que usa una bateria de 3.8v a 1200mAh.
Es para instalarla en un drone que solo dispone de salidas 5v, ya que la bateria de dicha camara no funciona correctamente y se descarga muy rapido.
La idea es conectarlo a la placa para tener la camara siempre conectada. Pero al funcionar a 3.8v necesito bajar esos 5v.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Contraband

Los diodos suelen tener caída de tensión. A veces cuando trabajo con led los uso, tendrías que ver la potencia y probar


----------



## Scooter

Si, sería interesante saber el consumo.
Siendo un dron donde la eficiencia es crítica no te recomendaría poner un diodo.






						JZK 6 x Mini MP1584EN DC a DC 3A reductor de voltaje ajustable step down módulo 4.5-28V a 0.8-20V convertidor regulador de tensión 24V A 12V 9V 5V 3V : Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas
					

JZK 6 x Mini MP1584EN DC a DC 3A reductor de voltaje ajustable step down módulo 4.5-28V a 0.8-20V convertidor regulador de tensión 24V A 12V 9V 5V 3V : Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas



					www.amazon.es
				



Yo buscaría algo así.

Hay que sopesar la relación peso-eficiencia energética.


----------



## DJ T3

Mejor coloca una bateria aparte para la camara. Te vas a quedar sin bateria antes de tiempo


----------



## Harrinson00

Yo use una resistencia de 1.8k y una de 3.3k que aterricé un costado a tierra y me bajo establemente a 3.3v estables sin problema claro con un amperaje adecuado, lo hice a una tablet Samsung que tenía el ic de carga dañado baje el circuito y le hice su carga alterna y trabaja bien todos sus voltajes


----------



## cristiaw

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> De 100uF o mayor, cuyo voltaje de trabajo es igual al voltaje de los condesadores de filtro.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



hola como deberia conectarse el capacitor de 100uf en serie a la salida de los diodos o paralelo ? abajo los graficos...pregunta de un hobbista...

grafico 1

diodo1->diodo2->diodo3->(+Cap-) ----> Positivo
---------------------------------------------> Negativo


Grafico 2

diodo1->diodo2->diodo3->(+positivo del Cap) -------> Positivo
--------------------------------( negativo del Cap -)-------> Negativo

gracias
Christian


----------



## DJ T3

Deberia ir entre la salida (el ultimo diodo de la serie) y masa (negativo, gnd, ground, tierra, etc)


----------



## Scooter

cristiaw dijo:


> *H*ola,* ¿C*omo deber*í*a conectarse el capacitor de 100*μF* en serie a la salida de los diodos o paralelo ?*. A*bajo los gr*á*ficos...pregunta de un hobbista...
> 
> *G*r*á*fico 1
> 
> diodo1->diodo2->diodo3->(+Cap-) ----> Positivo
> ---------------------------------------------> Negativo
> 
> 
> Grafico 2
> 
> diodo1->diodo2->diodo3->(+positivo del Cap) -------> Positivo
> --------------------------------( negativo del Cap -)-------> Negativo
> 
> *G*racias
> Christian


Prueba de las dos formas y así aprendes. La mejor forma de recordar algo es equivocarse, así te acuerdas mas.
No vas a romper nada en este caso, en otros si por eso has hecho bien en preguntar.


----------



## cristiaw

Scooter dijo:


> Prueba de las dos formas y así aprendes. La mejor forma de recordar algo es equivocarse, así te acuerdas mas.
> No vas a romper nada en este caso, en otros si por eso has hecho bien en preguntar.


Probe poner los 3 diodos 1N0007 pero cada diodo baja 0,2v y no baja 0,6 puse hasta 5 diodos para bajar 1 volt!!! o sea que tendria que agregar 5 diodos mas si quiero que la fuente llegue a los 3 volts.

En que me estoy equivocando que no logro que baje 0.6 cada diodo?


Gracias scooter por la pronta respuesta


----------



## switchxxi

cristiaw dijo:


> En que me estoy equivocando que no logro que baje 0.6 cada diodo?



En que muy probablemente estés usando diodos schottky en vez de silicio. ¿ Que diodos son, osea que nomenclatura tienen ?


----------



## Scooter

O son shottky o bien el consumo es ínfimo. ¿Que es lo que estás alimentando?
¿O lo estabas midiendo en vacío con el polímetro?
El polímero tiene unos 10MΩ y por lo tanto, si solo pones el polímero van a pasar μA o quizás nA lo cual no permite a los diodos conducir, tendrán 0,1 o 0,2V en esas corrientes.

Según para que la opción de los diodos no es buena.


----------



## cristiaw

switchxxi dijo:


> En que muy probablemente estés usando diodos schottky en vez de silicio. ¿ Que diodos son, osea que nomenclatura tienen ?


Finalmente revolviendo entre mis cosas de electronica encontre un step down lm219... y listo lo resolvi de esta manera.. tengo 3 volts estables


Seguramente los diodos sean schottky..


gracias por la ayuda!


Scooter dijo:


> O son shottky o bien el consumo es ínfimo. ¿Que es lo que estás alimentando?
> ¿O lo estabas midiendo en vacío con el polímetro?
> El polímero tiene unos 10MΩ y por lo tanto, si solo pones el polímero van a pasar μA o quizás nA lo cual no permite a los diodos conducir, tendrán 0,1 o 0,2V en esas corrientes.
> 
> Según para que la opción de los diodos no es buena.



Mi necesidad es reutilizar todos los cargadores viejos de 5 volts que tengo toneladas.. en este caso era reemplazar las 2 pilas AA y por lo tanto tenia que bajar a 3v las fuente...

Lo termine resolviendo con un modulo de step down LM219 que tenia entre mis cosas...

fue la salida mas rapida!

pero al menos fue valido el intento.

Gracias por la pronta respuesta y la ayuda!
Christian


----------



## DJ T3

cristiaw dijo:


> 1N0007


Seguro? No será 1N4007, o mejor dicho UF4007?


----------



## cristiaw

DJ T3 dijo:


> Seguro? No será 1N4007, o mejor dicho UF4007?


correcto 1N4007!!


----------



## DJ T3

cristiaw dijo:


> correcto 1N4007!!


Entonces esta dañado, baja bateria del tester o es en realidad un UF, en vez de un 1N, aunque esto ultimo lo dudo que sea en ese orden


----------

